# 07 deere with blower



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hope it works.
I bought a 19 hp hydro riding mower with a 44" 2 stage blower.

Any one else use a blower?

It's my first rider that I've ever bought. Any advice or tips would be appreciated.
Well, I guess snow is the next thing I need....LOL


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I think we need some pics of your setup!wesport


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

well, how do I put the blower on?
doesn't it have to be like 22 degrees first before I mount it?


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I just ordered a Deere X720 with a 47" SnowBlower so I can tell you about that when winter comes! The tractor is gigantic and has plenty of power behind it.


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

My neighbor has a blower attachment for his GT235. Ne never uses it because his driveway is very steep. I offered him 500 but he been thinking of selling to me for 3 years now. He paid 1200 for it. I can't see spending more than that since it would only be a backup for me.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

unit28;392044 said:


> well, how do I put the blower on?
> doesn't it have to be like 22 degrees first before I mount it?


I'd accept pics of just the tractor lol.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

this is the twin....


----------



## Tractor Plower (Feb 1, 2007)

The best advice i can offer is BUNDLE UP! Also, don't let the snow get that deep until you know the limits of your machine. Whatever you do, make sure you feed the snow in at a stady rate. Nothing burns belts more than someone who "rams" into snow, then stops to let the blower clear itself. This should be easy with a hydrostat.
The only other thing i can think of is adding ballast to the rear of the machine, as well as a good set of chains.

-Mike


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I good set of chains and some weight in the back is a must. My Deere 160 has chains and about 100+ lbs. of weight bolted to the trailer hitch. It is unstoppable.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

it came with 80 pounds of siutcase weight.
pluse myself that should be about 600# on the rear tires.

chains?...pfffftLOL

I also have a snowmobile helmet...cool huh?LOL


----------



## icebladez (Aug 26, 2005)

unit28;392148 said:


> chains?...pfffftLOL


What exactly you "pffffff'n" at?..
chains= good thinking.


----------



## vtzdriver (Jun 12, 2006)

+2 on chains and weight- especially chains

If the snow gets too deep, be prepared to make half passes.


----------



## Snowplowkid (Feb 12, 2008)

Unit 28, hope you like your JD. I have it's cousin (Info Below). With my blade after about 7-8" inches I have to take half passes. So you should be good w/ a blower as long as you don't get it all choked up. Chains are a MUST!!!

Good Luck
Ian


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

unit28;392148 said:


> it came with 80 pounds of siutcase weight.
> pluse myself that should be about 600# on the rear tires.
> 
> chains?...pfffftLOL
> ...


put chains on, you'll never go through another winter without them.

PffffffffTTTtt,

weight wont matter when you have the tires on hard pack snow or Ice, Then the chains will be worth every penny and pain to buy and put on.

trying to run a garden tractor without chains, for snow blowing.

ha ha LOL.

sublime out.


----------



## orange79 (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree with needin chains, the turf tires dont like the snow at all


----------



## Blunt (Jul 6, 2008)

i have a 44" oh a 20 hp cub cadet 3206 with with weights and chains i can cut through anything we get in Maine. I am currently looking to upgrade to this http://www.newholland.com/FILES/tbl_s55FeatureItems/Image429/5480/T1110-001-04.jpg 28 hp and 4 wheel drive with a 63" blower 68" cut with side cutters my driveway will never know what hit it


----------

